# Fixing spare tire on trunk floor



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,
my GTO got a new trunk floor, and I seem to remember that the spare tire was somehow fixed to the trunk floor. 
Does anyone have a picture or description how it was fixed?
Thanks!


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

This thread...









69 GTO Jack Storage Placement


Hi. Can anyone tell me if I have the Jack placement correct for a 69 GTO?




www.gtoforum.com





has some photos of a 69 and it looks very much like my 67.

EDIT: I don't think my 67 has the bracket for the jack placement, however.


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you...the new trunk floor doesn't have the bracket either.....


----------

